# KNITTING MACHINE



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

I HAVE A KNITTING MACHINE SILVER REED LK-150 -- DOES ANYONE HERE HAVE ANY PATTERNS?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

check my page: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=55

I have collected a bunch, what are u looking for?

right now My mind is on Barbie cloths.


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

what is a knitting machine?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bethany said:


> what is a knitting machine?


A knitting machine is a machine that does the tedious knitting for you with your assistance.

you can compare it to a sewing machine, where the sewing machine seams two pieces of material together where at one time it had to be done by hand. the knitting machine takes your yarn and knits with multiple needles to create your material.

Dictionary. com definition knitting machine

noun
a textile machine that makes knitted fabrics


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

WISECOOKIE50 said:


> I HAVE A KNITTING MACHINE SILVER REED LK-150 -- DOES ANYONE HERE HAVE ANY PATTERNS?


http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm

above are my two favorite sites for knitting machine patterns...

also don't overlook youtube....there are people demonstrating complete patterns on some of the videos...here's one from diana sullivan ...baby hat in 2 little videos...






have fun....knitting machines are not hand knitting but I love both and do both all the time, sometimes combining....


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you want to see some videos for the Ultimate Sweater Machine, you can check out my videos:

http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum

It is a mid gauge machine, 8 mm, it is designed for worsted weight yarn.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> If you want to see some videos for the Ultimate Sweater Machine, you can check out my videos:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum
> 
> It is a mid gauge machine, 8 mm, it is designed for worsted weight yarn.


clogden21!!!!!! I have been looking for you ever since i saw you mention the entrelac a week or so ago.....THANK YOU!!!!! I have been playing with entrelac ever since....i really appreciate the detail in your videos...i had no trouble in following your instructions....and i have been to the dollar store where i found bobby pins that had 6 different colors on one card....now i just have to get some 'dip' for my fishing weight/paperclip weights....I love those! they look so much easier to use for small, specific areas...thanks again...this was a real treat....


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

deemail said:


> clogden21!!!!!! I have been looking for you ever since i saw you mention the entrelac a week or so ago.....THANK YOU!!!!! I have been playing with entrelac ever since....i really appreciate the detail in your videos...i had no trouble in following your instructions....and i have been to the dollar store where i found bobby pins that had 6 different colors on one card....now i just have to get some 'dip' for my fishing weight/paperclip weights....I love those! they look so much easier to use for small, specific areas...thanks again...this was a real treat....


You are welcome and thank you for the kind words. I do enjoy using the weights, makes it easier. a new hint, when you make the weight, straighten out the clip put 1 curve in it 1/2 down. place the weight on, twist the clip (this secures the weight) a few times, then put a curve in both the tips, this way you can weigh down two or three stitches at a time, I will post a picture later


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > clogden21!!!!!! I have been looking for you ever since i saw you mention the entrelac a week or so ago.....THANK YOU!!!!! I have been playing with entrelac ever since....i really appreciate the detail in your videos...i had no trouble in following your instructions....and i have been to the dollar store where i found bobby pins that had 6 different colors on one card....now i just have to get some 'dip' for my fishing weight/paperclip weights....I love those! they look so much easier to use for small, specific areas...thanks again...this was a real treat....
> ...


are you saying the weight is in the middle of the paperclip, with both curved ends available to be hooked onto the sts?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, I will take a photo of one so you can see it.
it was one of the last ones I did and I like them best.



deemail said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a friend, Janell Brawner - she sells Silver Reed. You can contact at: [email protected] She may be able to help you. Ellie in Houston


----------



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

if your looking for barbie clothes here's a great web site for both barbie and ken they would also fit a sindy, paul, and action man dolls.

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/



clogden21 said:


> check my page:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=55
> 
> I have collected a bunch, what are u looking for?
> ...


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

Clogden, I LOVED your video!!! You are so inventive. Just brilliant. I love your philosophy of showing even the dropped stitches, because that happens to all of us, but more importantly, how you solve those issues is Zen and helps us all adjust our attitude.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you very much, I am currently working on a dvd to create a simple sleeveless pullover from start to finish.

It will be available on my website when I complete it.



JackieOlson said:


> Clogden, I LOVED your video!!! You are so inventive. Just brilliant. I love your philosophy of showing even the dropped stitches, because that happens to all of us, but more importantly, how you solve those issues is Zen and helps us all adjust our attitude.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> check my page:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=55
> 
> I have collected a bunch, what are u looking for?
> ...


I saw one of your videos on Youtube. Very well done. Just don't ask me which one. I saw several by other presenters. Yours was the most helpful. I think it might have been entrelac.
Thanks,
Dagmar


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you I have fun filming them.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

visited your blog-great info thank you for sharing! May just give me the insentive I need to try my knitting machine again. Will you be doing a dvd on the doll clothes as well?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes I will, I have one more sweater in the series of 3 (a client asked me to do it) to do a video on, then I am going to start on the doll cloths.

as a side note they are available for 25.00 plus shipping of 5.00, this will give 3 sizes of your choice. just send me an email.

Glad you enjoyed the blog, I am not real wordy (as a rule) I am working on that.



opal143 said:


> visited your blog-great info thank you for sharing! May just give me the insentive I need to try my knitting machine again. Will you be doing a dvd on the doll clothes as well?


----------

